# Looping plane collides with family in car



## Big Don (Jul 13, 2009)

*Looping plane collides with family in car*

    Published: 13 Jul 09 08:24 CET
The Local EXCERPT:


*A spectacular collision between a low-flying sport airplane and a car left five people injured in Bavaria on Sunday, saved from death by what police called &#8220;a few guardian angels.&#8221;*


 The 45-year-old biplane pilot had reportedly been looping the plan near an airfield in Großostheim when he dove so low that he skimmed a field of grain. At the last moment he tried to bring the plane up but instead hit a car driving on the airfield road, police said. 
<<<SNIP>>>

Three passengers in the car &#8211; a married couple and their 10-year-old daughter &#8211; also suffered only minor injuries. A passing biker who witnessed the accident was treated for shock, fire fighters reported.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 13, 2009)

TaDa?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 14, 2009)

This is tragic indeed... yet I ponder upon the use of the word "spectacular" in the description of the collision between the two vehicles. The word itself lends to a more positive "aww cool!" type of reaction or description rather than what it really was... horrific. 
The writer was seemingly trying to grab the reader by the throat.


----------

